# iPad Repair Costa Del Sol



## V-Dog (May 10, 2012)

Having recently cracked the screen on my iPad I'm looking to have it repaired. 

Can anyone here recommend a local business that offers a repair service for Apple products? (Preferably west of Malaga and whilst I wait)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

Here's a link to all Apple Stores & all Apple Premium Resellers in Spain:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

*Opps... here's the link*


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

Apple en España | Emilcar


----------

